# Need - 2009 BMW 650i Conv Fuse Diagram



## PitBullfan01 (Feb 26, 2013)

Every fuse box diagram I've seen so far does not match my car. I am trying to locate the Instrument Cluster fuse for my car as my cluster has went dark. There is no fuse in the # 13 slot so that is not it. Does anyone with a 2009 650i convertible know the location(s) of the Instrument panel Fuses? Attached a picture of my fuse box...


----------



## QSilver7 (Aug 15, 2008)

Perhaps you inverted the fuse numbers...the wiring diagram indicates that F31 (fuse 31) powers the instrument cluster from 9/2008-up build date:


----------



## PitBullfan01 (Feb 26, 2013)

QSilver7 said:


> Perhaps you inverted the fuse numbers...the wiring diagram indicates that F31 (fuse 31) powers the instrument cluster from 9/2008-up build date:
> 
> View attachment 1017571


Interesting... Because, this site says fuse #13: Fuse box diagram BMW 6 E63 (fusesdiagram.com) 
This site says fuse #41 as of 09.2005: BMW 6 Series (E63, E64) (2004 - 2010) - fuse box diagram - Auto Genius 
I am going to pull 31 again and check it. I will also see if the drivers side seat stops working when I pull fuse #31 because at least 2 sites say fuse 31 controls the drivers side seat...
Lastly, after pulling and testing all fuses again, I'm going to disconnect the battery wait 30 seconds and then hook it back up to see if that helps.


----------

